# Masters or Bachelor Degree for dubai Work Visa



## itsexe (May 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have recently got an IT job in Dubai, my employer requested attested degree. I got my highest degree i.e. MBA(IT) "Majors in IT" attested from UAE embassy and sent it to the employer.

Can you please confirm that does this degree meets the requirement for work visa and labour card i mean do I have to submit my Bachelor's degree or Master degree that I have already submitted is enough?

Regards,

Shah


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

I worked in IT there for a few years, and I don't even have a degree!


----------



## simonbinxs (May 21, 2012)

I got job offer and they did not ask for my degree


----------



## itsexe (May 21, 2012)

simonbinxs said:


> I got job offer and they did not ask for my degree


So Simon did you get the residence permit


----------



## aman1985 (May 21, 2012)

itsexe said:


> So Simon did you get the residence permit


Its not fully required in such market


----------



## aman1985 (May 21, 2012)

Hi to all, i am new here looking for new people learn more about cultuers and countries no matter where...i am 28 male originally from Palestine ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The masters degree should be fine. No need to get the bachelors attested as well


----------



## itsexe (May 21, 2012)

Thanks to all for your kind help


----------

